# Flea epidemic!!!?!



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi guys! This might be a very stupid question but I know someone on here will know! How often should I be treating maggie for fleas? I dont think she has any but they were talking about a flea epidemic coming our way on the radio. Think it has something to do with the wearher I think. And then a vet came on and said they are expecting this to be a real prob and to make sure our pets are up to Date with flea treatments. But I have no idea how often to do this! Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Any good treatments/preventatives will only be available from your vet so you need to go in and see them.


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

I already got one from the vet and used it. Some liquid that u put on the scruff of her neck can't remember the name. But I'm not sure if I should be doing it again? This radio guy gave me the fear with a talk of an epidemic and 200 eggs per flea per day falling around ur house! Yuk!
Emma x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Most practices will have frontline combo which is good for flea prevention or something like advocate which is a flea/roundworm/lungworm (amongst other things) prevention or there is comfortis which is an oral preperation- good for dogs who are bathed a lot. Most treatments are monthly although frontline is every 2 months. You can get house sprays also, again pop into your vet for these- indorex or acclaim are the best ones and last about a year, usually about £20 for a tin which will do a 4 bed hse. Bear in mind if you do find your pet has fleas, treat them for tapeworm also as the flea carries the tapeworm larvae. Also, if you have cats you need to treat those also as they are the biggest culprit for bringing fleas home. 
If you do get fleas in the house:
-treat all pets with a vet prescribed treatment OR frontline from chemist etc*
-treat the house with indorex or acclaim
-tapeworm the dogs/cats in the house
-allow the treated pets full access to the house as the fleas will jump on and be killed
-hoover lots! encourages eggs to hatch out
-wash all bedding etc on the hottest wash you can
-drape wet towels over hot radiators to create a humid atmosphere to encourage hatching
-If you have rugs/ beds which cannot be washed, hang them out if we get some rare sun as this will encourage hatching
-REMEMBER to keep upto date with the treatments- it can take a good 3 months to get rid of them due to the lifecycle.
-Frontline combo can be applied every month if you wish.
*Frontline from the chemist etc does not contain S-methaprene which the fronline combo does (vet only). This will help to control fleas in the environment as most of the fleas that live in the house will come into contact with hair/ skin cells which fall off your dog into the carpet- the S-methaprene will kill these fleas, therefore helping with the control.
Don't forget the house- only 5% of a flea infestation live on your pet!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Emma phone your vet and they will give you all the answers to your questions. I am guessing you are in Perth, Australia so the treatment you have may be different to what we have over here.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Emma phone your vet and they will give you all the answers to your questions. I am guessing you are in Perth, Australia so the treatment you have may be different to what we have over here.


Or Perth in Scotland  I've heard that Cockapoos are really rare in Australia. Not sure how true that was though!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

flounder_1 said:


> Or Perth in Scotland  I've heard that Cockapoos are really rare in Australia. Not sure how true that was though!


This is true Janet............how ever I don't think the weather at this time of year in Scotland will be causing the fleas to come out and play on an epidemic scale


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

Nope I'm in Perth Scotland! And it was a radio prog on BBC radio Scotland that this came up on. I will phone vets on Monday. Emma x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Janet you were right!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently found fleas on Gracie. I treated her with bob martin spot on double action yesterday, she also had a flea bath at the groomers. I have washed and hoovered her bedding and today I am using a can to treat the house. My question is, do I need to do upstairs even if she does not go up there? We dont' let gracie in to the bedrooms.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Gracie said:


> I recently found fleas on Gracie. I treated her with bob martin spot on double action yesterday, she also had a flea bath at the groomers. I have washed and hoovered her bedding and today I am using a can to treat the house. My question is, do I need to do upstairs even if she does not go up there? We dont' let gracie in to the bedrooms.


Yes! And pleeease don't waste your money on bm. I have some horror stories about what that stuff has done over the years :-(


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

I swear by frontline ! Use it on my dogs and cat, last summer the cat brought fleas home and we had an infestation.
I did buy a strong spray for the carpets and sofas, can't remember what it was called  but it did the trick. We had to evacuate the house for half the day with the pets as it was very potent.
Now iI frontline the cat every 5 -6 wks and the dogs every 2 mths.
I buy it online as its cheaper


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Frontline is good, just be careful when ordering on line as you never know where or who its coming from. Some people are very good at rip offs.
This happened a few years ago with a lot of greyhound trainer ordering what they thought was Drontal plus from the internet as they were alot cheaper than the vet.............they were duds from India in Drontal packaging.
As long as it a reputable site it should be fine, just worth checking.


----------

